

Read XKCD on the iPhone .. Finally - tocomment
http://www.blendedtechnologies.com/read-xkcd-on-the-iphone-finally/223

======
ionfish
The way it works isn't terribly reliable, since it counts on the comic being
the element on the page with the longest title. A quick View Source reveals a
dearth of helpful hooks like classes or ids, but the comic image is the only
one with a URL of the form <http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/comic_name.png>, so it
might be better to check for that. Here's some new bookmarklet code based on
this approach.

<http://gist.github.com/13311>

Obviously this will break if there are ever two comics on the page, since it
will just print an alert for the first one and execution will then halt.

~~~
ionfish
I decided to run a small test to see whether the comic's title was always the
longest title of any image. Here's the screen scraper I wrote for it:

<http://gist.github.com/13315>

I discovered that following comics don't have the longest title of any image
on the page: 11, 18, 25, 27, 76, 82, 99, 126, 393, 412, 455.

~~~
tocomment
Wow I had no idea. Your way is probably smarter.

